
Three UK to trial network level ad blocking - LukeB_UK
http://www.threemediacentre.co.uk/news/2016/three-announces-next-steps-in-plans-to-improve-mobile-advertising.aspx
======
richmarr
On this one I have to side with the advertisers. If a customer wants to block
ads that one thing... if an ISP wants to block ads... or... "achieve change by
working with all stakeholders" that sounds like (a) a whitelist or blacklist
or smart system that will go wrong sometimes, and (b) a protection racket.
This is what net neutrality is for (not that we have it any more).

------
mr_sturd
As altruistic as this may appear, I really don't want my data altered, on-the-
wire, in _any_ way, by my ISP. It should be my choice as to what is to be
blocked, and I think time should instead be taken to educate users on how to
install ad blockers onto their mobile devices.

------
mailslut
Yeah, not on Three's side here. It's not like ads are illegal / immoral / i __
_anything. If a user wants to block, cool - not the ISP. Doesn 't a portion of
the online world _depend* on ad revenue to exist? WTF are they doing?

~~~
commentzorro
This is a subtle (or maybe no so subtle) way to block advertisers until they
pony up a bit of cash. There's no way a move like this doesn't end up with a
bit more money in the pockets of Three UK.

